
Getting Used to Not Being the Boss - ciscoriordan
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/08/jobs/08pre.html
======
omnipath
Does he have a reason for why he sold the company? He said he wanted a change,
but what change was he looking for? This article seems half done.

------
jakewolf
Do entrepreneurs need more pats on the back for success?

